# My Feline Family



## gaia227 (Jul 9, 2009)

The 1st pic is of Alyosha my 5 month old Chocolate Pt. Siamese. He is a joy. I couldn't have asked for a better kitty. He is super, super affectionate; always wants to be on my lap or riding around on my shoulder. He is a Siamese so no big surprise that he is very talkative. He loves to play fetch and his favorite toy's are the handles I snip off of shapping bags. He is constantly purring. I think his purrer is stuck in the 'on' position.

The 2nd picture is of Alyosha cuddling with his best buddy, 11 yr old Everest. Alyosha immediately took a liking to Everest and always wans to lay with him or on him.

Teh 3rd pic is of Everest. I have had him for 11 yrs. He was thrown from a moving car when he was 6 months old and I found him on the sidewalk, his leg broken in two places from the impact and his knee was shattered a few weeks earlier from what docs thought has a kick. He had two operations and a steel pin put in his leg and 11 yrs later he is just fine. Everest and I have a very special bond. He is a quirky cat with a big personality. He loves to have conversations with me and he 'catches' dirty socks and parades around with them yowling. He has own little hamper now because we got sick of him digging through ours all the time. He spoons with me everynight when we go to bed. He is always close - either on my lap, touching me or laying near-by.

The 4th is Fossey. We adopted her from a kitty rescue. She is a little over a year old. She was dumped in Central Park when she was only a few days old and was bottle-fed at the shelter. She is independent, very smart, plays fetch and she is our patroller. She makes her rounds to secure the perimeter and make sure we are all safe and sound.

And the last picture is Mao. He too was dumped in a park with his siblings. We found homes for them but I fell in love with Mao and kept him. He is very gentle, shy, sweet and just cute. He has a magnificent bushy tail and long, fluffy fur. He prefers to hang bank and observe rather than participate. He comes to bed with me every night to take his place on my chest and kneads the pillow until he decides to retire to his basket on the dresser.

I am very fortunate to have such well-mannered, affectionate kitties who all get along together. People think I am nuts when I tell them I have 4 cats. I think they are nuts for thinking it is nuts. I cannot imagine coming home from work everyday and not having all 4 of them lined up waiting for me. I can't imagine waking up in the morning with out a few warm kitty bodies pressed up against me.


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Great pics  Your cats are gorgeous


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2009)

Great pictures hun, your cats are absolute gorgeous. xx


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

Very cute photos! You have some beautiful cats. They all look very fat and healthy too.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

What gorgoeus puddy cats!!!!!!


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

I love all your cats & even more so as three of them are rescue cats.

Which part of NYC do you live in?


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Beautiful cats, great pics xxx


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Great Pics..


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

they are all very cute,


----------



## gaia227 (Jul 9, 2009)

JoWDC said:


> I love all your cats & even more so as three of them are rescue cats.
> 
> Which part of NYC do you live in?


Thank you! I really struggled with the decision to get Alyosha. I grew up with Siamese cats and have an affinity for them. I haunted Siamese rescue sites for months. Anyway, I did it and I do feel a little guilty about it but I justify it to myself by the fact that my other 3 babies are all rescues and over the yrs I have lost count of how many other strays I have fostered and found homes for. Last December I had a rooster living in my bathroom for 2 wks. Thankfully, he had not reached sexual maturity so he didn't crow. It was winter and I was in the park and came across this lone little rooster huddled under a tree. I found him a home on a farm in Long Island. He was really cool and because of him it has been tofu and textured vegetable protein ever since!

To answer your question I live way uptown in Inwood. 200th street and Broadway. Do you live in NYC too?


----------



## catbasket (Jun 29, 2009)

Your cats are beautiful!



gaia227 said:


> He was thrown from a moving car when he was 6 months old and I found him on the sidewalk, his leg broken in two places from the impact and his knee was shattered a few weeks earlier from what docs thought has a kick.


I just can't understand how people can treat animals like this. I shouldn't be surprised though, looking at history and seeing how people have treated people ...

We're not a very nice species at times. Too many times.


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

gaia227 said:


> Thank you! I really struggled with the decision to get Alyosha. I grew up with Siamese cats and have an affinity for them. I haunted Siamese rescue sites for months. Anyway, I did it and I do feel a little guilty about it but I justify it to myself by the fact that my other 3 babies are all rescues and over the yrs I have lost count of how many other strays I have fostered and found homes for. Last December I had a rooster living in my bathroom for 2 wks. Thankfully, he had not reached sexual maturity so he didn't crow. It was winter and I was in the park and came across this lone little rooster huddled under a tree. I found him a home on a farm in Long Island. He was really cool and because of him it has been tofu and textured vegetable protein ever since!
> 
> To answer your question I live way uptown in Inwood. 200th street and Broadway. Do you live in NYC too?


Hiya - no i don't live in NYC, just being inquisitive as I spent 10 days there in 2008 - over new year, staying in an apartment on 94th & 3rd.


----------



## munchbunch (Dec 13, 2008)

What a gorgeous kitty family you have. Your rescue cats are lucky to have found you after their ordeals. I don't think you're mad for having four - I've got five, lol!! I wasn't meant to - additions just sorta happened at various times! I've got three rescues & two Ragdolls & I love them all  I can't imagine what life would be without them now. I love NYC too - have visited 3 times so far :yesnod:


----------



## gaia227 (Jul 9, 2009)

catbasket said:


> Your cats are beautiful!
> 
> I just can't understand how people can treat animals like this. I shouldn't be surprised though, looking at history and seeing how people have treated people ...
> 
> We're not a very nice species at times. Too many times.


I can't either. It just breaks my heart to think about what the 1st 6 months of his life were like with those people. He is such a good hearted boy with big personality.

There is a great essay written by Mark Twain called "The Lowest Animal' where he points out all of the differences between the human species and other species.

The Lowest Animal - TalkGeek


----------



## xkittenx (Jul 3, 2009)

Owh they are fantastic pics and whhat stunning babies you have! you should be a very proud mum!!!


----------

